# Do your frogs like to be misted?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I spray my vivs down with a sprayer every day. The frogs however seem to go ape shit when I do so. They jump all over the place as if the water is burning hot acid. Its like as if they do not like being touched by water. I have the sprayer set to come out like mist so its not like Im aiming it at them as a jet blast. Its only room temp deionized and the bottle has been used for this purpose only so i cant imagine what the dilly is.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

most of my frogs enjoy it and stand right under the spray but my auratus and leucs do not enjoy it


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd say they're just reacting to it because it's too cold. I know you said it's "room temp", but take in effect that it's set to produce a fine mist. So, while flying/spraying through the air it's actually cooling down several degrees because of evaporation. To prove my point, next time you take a bath in a tub, note where you position the handle(s) for your water temp. THEN, next time you take a shower, in the same tub/shower unit, notice where you position the handle(s) for your water temp. You're most likely to have a warmer setting when you use the shower because the water is cooling down a little bit as it sprays through the air before it lands on your body.

I use a small hand sprayer bottle that I sit on top of my CP light fixture. No it's not hot enough to melt the bottle (some are by the way), BUT warm enough to warm the water a few degrees above room temp. So, when I mist them they don't nearly react as spastically.

OK, if you have a larger pump sprayer, then place it near a heating vent to try and warm it up.

Good Luck!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

my azureus and leucs seem to really enjoy being misted (especially my female azureus) but my tincs do not


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

My leucs run when I mist.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm! I'll try keeping it in warmer spots and see if their reactions are the same. 

Thanks!

C


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

My leucs sometimes like and some others times say "Screw this im geting out of here!" However after im done spraying it always brings them out. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Even if you put hot water in the sprayer, the water will still come out cold. Forcing the water through such small openings cools the water tremendously. Just like when you squeeze your lips to blow cool air. :wink: 
My green tree frog hates it. My bumble bee toads love it. My pumilio just stays still. I suppose he likes it. :?


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2006)

My auratus, luecs, and vittatus all seem to like it. They jump right out when I start spraying. my auroteania run for cover right away.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

DartMan said:


> I'd say they're just reacting to it because it's too cold. I know you said it's "room temp", but take in effect that it's set to produce a fine mist. So, while flying/spraying through the air it's actually cooling down several degrees because of evaporation. To prove my point, next time you take a bath in a tub, note where you position the handle(s) for your water temp. THEN, next time you take a shower, in the same tub/shower unit, notice where you position the handle(s) for your water temp. You're most likely to have a warmer setting when you use the shower because the water is cooling down a little bit as it sprays through the air before it lands on your body.
> 
> I use a small hand sprayer bottle that I sit on top of my CP light fixture. No it's not hot enough to melt the bottle (some are by the way), BUT warm enough to warm the water a few degrees above room temp. So, when I mist them they don't nearly react as spastically.
> 
> ...



this is correct, thats why they use a spray pump in pools here in the desert, it cools the pool by ALOT.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

forgot to add, my galacs dont mind it at all, they usually explore the tank after, they are so curious little things, i love them  :lol:


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Very interesting, I have never thought my frogs didn't like the misting. I used to hand spray for over 5 years and finally broke down and bought a couple of misters and wow was I impressed with the response. Calling and mating behavior went way up. General frog activity increased and IMO the health of the frogs is considerably better. There are times I turn on the mister for a half an hour to an hour just to watch the frogs bathe in the mist......they love it. I never had a positive reaction (or negative) when I used a humidifier system. The frogs seem to love the droplets.

It is also far less intrusive with a spraying system and the reason the frogs may be fleeing is because of your being there and interrupting them. they may be reacting more to you than the spraying. You might find that your frogs become more bold if you went to a spraying system....just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

some of my auratus like it, some don't...but those that do like it consistently like it and those that don't are always running for cover.
My tincs like it...or as I prefer to think of it, don't really care about anything that's going on in the tank...
~B


----------

